# [SOLVED] Nokia 6300 messaging issues



## System10 (Feb 4, 2009)

I have a spinning icon on at the top of the screen that alternates between an envelope and a paperclip.
I have checked my inbox but there are no new messages showing.
My phone is MMS capable as I have recieved picture messages before.
My sent items folder is empty and my inbox has about 10 messages in it.

Can anyone shed any light please?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: Nokia 6300 messaging issues*

You may be able to clear it. Check inside the system settings to clear the icon.


----------



## System10 (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Nokia 6300 messaging issues*

It's a message from someone that I want to open so I need to retrieve it not clear it.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: Nokia 6300 messaging issues*

try using the nokia PC suite and see if you can retrieve it via your PC - it may be large file size and slow to open on your phone but OK by your computer


----------



## System10 (Feb 4, 2009)

*Re: Nokia 6300 messaging issues*

Thanks Zulu, I'll give that a go.


----------

